# companion passes and buddy passes from airline employees



## khalil (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi everyone

I would love to hear your experiences using airline employee perks like companion travel pass and buddy pass.
I have never travelled as a non rev and would love to travel if someone can nominate me as thier companion for atleast a year.

Please feel free to share your positiv and negative experiences.

You also welcome to PM or email me on
kharwa@vodamail.co.za


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 30, 2013)

My brother used to work for an airline.  My information is dated.  But this is what I recall.  As a non-rev passenger, you are the last standby to board the plane, there are no meals guaranteed for you if you're on a meal flight.  Also we paid 10% of the "list" price for the flight.  We realized that we could pay about the same price buying a seat and "guaranteeing" a reservation.  And we earned miles in our frequent flyer accounts.  After two flights, we decided it wasn't worth using his buddy pass.

As flights are fuller these days, it seems even less worthwhile to me.  Your experience may vary, depending on the rules for whatever airline you fly.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 30, 2013)

My kids fly "non-rev" standby all the time based on my ex-wife's flight attendant status.  I have noticed three things.  First, there are fewer seats available as planes are flying closer to full capacity.  Second, being listed on the first flight out in the morning has its advantages, more seats available and getting your name higher on the standby list.  Third, it helps a whole lot if the employee has internet access to how full or empty the flight is that you are considering.

George


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 30, 2013)

sister and bil visited in fort myers with buddy passes.  when they left on tuesday am expecting to fly home, they stayed all day.  i picked them up around 5 and my husband brought them to airport on Wed where they were advised to take a flight to Orlando, then went to Indianapolis, and finally to Chicago.  they have never done it again.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 2, 2013)

As has been stated, the flights have fewer available seats and there are fewer flights. It is extremely hard, though not always impossible, to go to a highly demanded area at a highly demanded time. Just like timesharing. We have spent many nights in airports and ended up going to Plan B. ALWAYS have at least 2 back-up plans. Just last week we were trying to fly Salt Lake City, UT to Spokane, WA. We ended up flying into Lewiston, ID. Our rental car cost a little less but had 4 additional hours of driving time. There are also additional charges for most one-way car rentals if you don't return to the same location. On the bright side, if you want to go to less popular places at less popular times like Las Vegas, NV or Palm Springs, CA in the middle of the summer, you can save some money. It helps to have an employee with the airlines who has great priority and/or has priority on their own metal that will route you through their own. Any other questions, feel free to ask. We have a son who is a pilot and we have been doing this for quite a few years.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are looking for a stranger to list you as his companion for non-rev passes, it isn't going to happen. 

Airlines are very strict about who can use employee passes. If they find out that someone has bartered or sold their pass privileges the employee can lose their job. I am aware of someone who lost her job after she was caught misusing her pass privileges. The employee is also responsible for you and your behavior on flights. If a non-rev causes a scene, has illegal products in their luggage, etc., the employee can get in a lot of trouble. 

It varies by airline, but in most cases the employee, spouse, children & parents are eligible for non-rev travel benefits. Many airlines allow non-married employees to name a companion (usually can only be changed once per year) who is also eligible.


----------

